# perdere da



## Fra11

Ciao, ho sentito di recente usare questa espressione da parte di giornalisti che si occupano di tennis:

"Tizio ha perso da Caio" 

(ovvero: "Tizio ha perso contro Caio", o "per mano di Caio")

Una ricerca in rete (non con google) ha dato esito negativo (addirittura nessuna ricorrenza nell'uso indicato).

Voi l'avete mai sentita?


----------



## Necsus

Sì, abbastanza spesso. E con Google qualche risultato c'è (CLIC). Direi che è una costruzione usata nel parlato probabilmente per analogia con 'essere sconfitti/battuti', in cui _perdere _ha il significato di (Treccani): *m.* Avere la peggio, riuscire inferiore rispetto all’avversario, in un combattimento, una competizione, un contrasto e sim. (il contr. di _vincere_): _p_. _la guerra_, _la battaglia_, _la partita_, _la gara_, _l’incontro_, _il campionato_, _la scommessa_; _p_. _la lite_, _la causa_.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma perdere non è solo transitivo? 
_Perdere già la battaglia. 



_Perché usarlo invece usarlo al posto di "sconfiggere, battere" ecc.?


----------



## Mutti57

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Ma perdere non è solo transitivo?
> _Perdere già la battaglia. _


_

_Non sempre Cosimo,

_(dal dizionario Hoepli)
_B v. intr. (aus. _avere_)
1 Calare, diminuire: _questo film non perde mai di fascino_; _il problema ha perso di importanza_

Comunque concordo che l'utilizzao nel parlato oggetto della domanda non lo condivido


----------



## dolcenera

@Fra
ce l`hai con Google? :->


----------



## Fra11

Allora devo concludere che era quello che sembrava, una costruzione sbrigativa.

A Dolcenera:
NOn ce l'ho con google, sono loro che ce l'hanno con me!


----------



## Necsus

In che senso una 'costruzione sbrigativa'?


----------



## Fra11

Nel senso che non è propria di "perdere", ma viene usata per brevità al posto di 'perdere contro' o 'per mano di'.  Come hai fatto notare, ricalca la costruzione di 'essere battuti', ma si fa prima a dire "ha perso da" che non "è stato battuto da", ti pare?  Altrimenti, quale potrebbe essere il motivo? Una costruzione più "logica"? 
 Come è stato già osservato nei commenti precedenti, se tutti si prendessero simili licenze...


----------



## Necsus

Sì, forse è così. Però un dubbio sul fatto che sia una 'licenza illecita' io ce l'ho. Anche se i dizionari non prevedono 'perdere da qualcuno' come esempio d'uso nella forma intransitiva, sottolineano che nel significato di 'riuscire inferiore a qualcuno' è il contrario di _vincere_, il qualeha un uso come intransitivo (vincere su qualcuno) che a mio avviso ben s'attaglia al contrario di 'perdere da qualcuno'. Allora perché dovrebbero essere leciti con la preposizione _contro _(perdere contro; vincere contro) e non con le preposizioni _da _e _su_? Probabilmente si tratta di semplificazioni proprie della lingua parlata, ma non mi sembra che disattendano alcuna regola.


----------



## Fra11

Il tuo ragionamento fila: 'perdere' e 'vincere'  _intransitivi_ - nel senso che c'interessa - sono individuabili come _contrari_, per cui se si può dire 'vincere su' allora si dovrebbe poter dire anche 'perdere da'.  

Eppure questo 'perdere da' non mi convince. Credo che ci sia un motivo per cui suona così male.
Ad esempio, esistono altri verbi in forma intransitiva che reggono la preposizione_ da?  _
Oppure _da_ è usato solo con verbi in forma passiva?

 Eppoi, tu l'attribuiresti davvero alla lingua parlata questo 'perdere da'? Io l'ho sentito solo ed esclusivamente in televisione e non posso fare a meno di pensare che sia una semplificazione - come l'hai giustamente chiamata - decisa a tavolino.


----------



## ghk128

Potrebbe essere a causa dell'inglese "to lose [to s.o.]"?  Ho notato quest'uso di 'perdere' anche in videogiochi, ecc. in cui la fraseologia inglese conviene meglio a causa di cortezza.


----------



## Fra11

Anche io penso che sia assai probabile.
Non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, ma quanto tu dici sembra confermarlo.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... sto maturando la convinzione che in questo caso _perdere _non sia usato intransitivamente, bensì sempre in forma transitiva, però con significato passivo. Ho visto che così era in latino, dove _pereo _(vado in rovina), era il passivo di _perdo_. Del resto, oltre che dalla preposizione _da_, il complemento d'agente può essere introdotto da locuzioni preposizionali quali _a/per opera di, per mano di_, e non credo che si possa trovare strana la costruzione 'perdere per mano di qualcuno'. O no?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Onestamente mi sembra che ci stiamo arrampicando sugli specchi, per giustificare poi una costruzione abbastanza dubbia. Non si offenda nessuno.


----------



## Fra11

Concordo con Cosimo che la costruzione è quantomeno dubbia; in effetti è probabile che sia semplicemente scopiazzata dall'inglese.

Dal punto di vista dell'analisi linguistica, era venuto in mente anche a me che, se è generalmente accettata la costrzione 'perdere per mano di qualcuno', allora cosa vieta di introdurre lo stesso complemento d'agente con la prep. _da_? Non sono costruzioni equivalenti? Il significato non rimane il medesimo?  

Ma chi ci assicura che la preposizione _da_ e la locuzione preposizionale _per mano di_ siano _*intercambiabili*?   _Perché fino a poco tempo fa non è mai venuto in mente a nessuno di scambiarle?
Io darei il giusto peso a queste domande, perché per un'apparente vicinanza di uso, daremmo la patente di liceità a ciò che è stato introdotto solo per la logica della comodità, per non dire una logica di mero utilitarismo: "visto che si dice in inglese, lo diciamo anche in italiano'.
Che è una logica del tutto irrispettosa della nostra lingua, una logica da o.g.m.
('grazie per non fumare')


----------



## Necsus

Scusate, ma se la costruzione non presentasse delle anomalie non saremmo qui a parlarne, che dite? 
Quindi secondo voi "perdere da qualcuno" dovrebbe derivare dal fatto che in inglese è possibile di dire "to lose _to_ somebody"? Francamente mi sembra un po' forzata la motivazione che da quest'espressione inglese sia mutuata la costruzione italiana in oggetto, mi parrebbe più credibile se in inglese ci fosse la possibilità dire "to lose _from_ somebody". Comunque capisco come questo faciliti le cose, e se nessuno ha motivo di indagare più a fondo, non vedo ragione di perdere tempo ad arrampicarsi da nessuna parte alla ricerca di spiegazioni che possano seguire una qualche logica.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Io non mi facilito niente, dico solo che non possiamo approvare una formazione dubbia dandole un significato arzigogolato solo perché qualcuno s'è alzato la mattina e s'è voluto mettere a dire una sciocchezza. Altrimenti finiamo come l'avvocato di Berlusconi, che prima dice che quella era la nipote di Mubarak e poi dice che era una prostituta bisognosa di danaro, cercando di mettere una toppa alle stupidaggini che si susseguono, e di ricondurle a una logica che non c'è.


----------



## Necsus

Visto che tu ritieni di essere in possesso degli elementi e degli strumenti necessari per stabilire che la costruzione è senza alcun dubbio il parto di qualcuno che ha voluto dire una sciocchezza sei liberissimo di farlo. Io, essendo meno certo delle mie conoscenze, preferirei avere un'attestazione di questo fatto, che finora non è stata fornita, e nell'attesa trovo più utile continuare a esplorare le varie possibilità di dare una spiegazione all'uso della costruzione. Questione di punti di vista, tutti rispettabili, a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma di fatti non critico te, sto solo dicendo che non mi sembra il caso di dare per scontato che si tratti di un parto di una mente geniale, se non ne abbiamo un qualche riscontro.


----------



## Necsus

Non è affatto quello che hai detto nel post precedente, ma naturalmente puoi interpretare le tue stesse parole come meglio credi.


----------



## Fra11

Necsus said:


> Quindi secondo voi "perdere da qualcuno" dovrebbe derivare dal fatto che in inglese è possibile di dire "to lose _to_ somebody"? Francamente mi sembra un po' forzata la motivazione che da quest'espressione inglese sia mutuata la costruzione italiana in oggetto, mi parrebbe più credibile se in inglese ci fosse la possibilità dire "to lose _from_ somebody".


 
Certo, se si dicesse "to lose from somebody" sarebbe più facile attribuirne la costruzione a un facile scopiazzamento dall'inglese.



Necsus said:


> Comunque capisco come questo faciliti le cose, e se nessuno ha motivo di indagare più a fondo, non vedo ragione di perdere tempo ad arrampicarsi da nessuna parte alla ricerca di spiegazioni che possano seguire una qualche logica.



Se tendo a sbrigarmi ad attribuirla all'influenza dell'inglese è perché cose del genere se ne vedono o sentono tutti i giorni, è una tendenza _pandemica_. tanto più che si sente dire _dai media_
Poi può darsi anche nel singolo caso non sia così, come detto non posso metterci la mano sul fuoco.

Non ti pare di che, per quanto riguarda i nuovi modi di esprimersi, occorre fare una distinzine? Per quelli che sorgono spontaneamente, varrà la pena fare un'approfondimento linguistico, come stavi facendo. Per quelli proposti da media... beh,  data l'esperienza io non mi muoverei in quella direzione.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Oh, finalmente uno che dà alla televisione ciò che è della televisione... Onestamente, sembra anche a me che stiamo risalendo una china pericolosa: se giustifichiamo cose di questo genere (supposto il fatto che siano calchi linguistici incompatibili con la nostra grammatica), arriveremo a contraddire la grammatica quando vogliamo, dato che i precedenti esistono e sono bene in mostra.


----------



## Necsus

Fra11 said:


> Non ti pare di che, per quanto riguarda i nuovi modi di esprimersi, occorre fare una distinzine? Per quelli che sorgono spontaneamente, varrà la pena fare un'approfondimento linguistico, come stavi facendo. Per quelli proposti da media... beh, data l'esperienza io non mi muoverei in quella direzione.


Ma è questo che non capisco: come è possibile dare per scontato che solo quella sia l'origine e solo quello l'ambito d'uso? E in base a questa convinzione, basata apparentemente solo sull'esperienza personale, come si può escludere l'opportunità di cercare in altre direzioni? A me sembra un po' pretenzioso. O come dicevo, un modo per semplificare e archiviare la questione. Ma del resto la discussione l'hai aperta tu, quindi se ti reputi soddisfatto di questa risposta il fine è raggiunto.


----------



## Fra11

Noto una lieve vena polemica... .  L'influenza dell'inglese sull'italiano non rientra solo nell'ambito della mia esperienza _personale. _E' tutt'altro che personale; al contrario è esperienza generale, collettiva. Tutti coloro che hanno una minima attenzione per la lingua possono riscontrare quotidianmente fino a che punto tale influenza sia _pervasiva_.
Se, malgrado ciò, tu vuoi comunque partire da una "presunzione d'innocenza" questa è una tua scelta; tuttavia, se da un lato dimostri d'essere formalmente ineccepibile, dall'altro ti precludi la possibilità di prendere in considerazione _per prima_ l'ipotesi più probabile.

Ti chiedi poi "come sia possibile dare per scontato che sia solo quella l'origine e solo quello l'ambito d'uso".
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?  Di un'espressione il cui uso sia limitato a un ambito specifico? Raro nella forma scritta e altrettanto raro in quella parlata? O piuttosto di un'espressione legata a un verbo d'uso comunissimo?
E se _perdere_, anche in quello specifico uso, rientra fra i vocaboli più comuni della lingua parlata, mi chiedo come sia possibile che la costruzione _perdere da_ non si sia mai sentita nella vita di tutti i giorni, se, come tu proponevi - senza avallare alcuna ipotesi -la sua origine è _diversa_ da quella supposta.
In questo, trovo che ti riveli eccessivamente possibilista.
NOn sto asserendo che si debba escludere _a priori_ qualsiasi altra origine, ma non trovo logico che tu ti ponga in un'ottica  diametralmente opposta, cominciando a investigare dalla strada che ha oggettivamente meno probabilità di portare a dei risultati.
Se esiste un'ampia casisitica di precedenti, perché non prenderla in considerazione per prima? O l'hai fatto senza dirci niente? 
In questo l'intervento di Cosimo P. rivela senz'altro maggior concretezza di approccio alla questione.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Più che altro, un approccio possibilista è sempre interessante, però bisogna anche indagare prima le ipotesi più accreditate, perché come insegna Occan se un albero cade in una foresta, prima dobbiamo ipotizzare che sia caduto per un fulmine, e poi che sia stato abbattuto da un'astronave aliena. 
Da parte mia, posso dire che credo si tratti di una costruzione straniera (e nello specifico inglese) perché:
1) è una espressione non riscontrabile nell'italiano meno che negli ultimi anni (e per altro non mi era mai capitato di sentirla prima che in questo post). 
2) E' usata esclusivamente dalla cronaca televisiva, a quanto sento, e per di più sportiva. Mi sembra difficile dunque che un tale tipo di informazione vada a recuperare vocaboli in disuso o appartenenti alla tradizione locale, mentre è molto più facile, visto il contatto con lo sport inglese e americano, che abbiano trasportato questa costruzione in italiano (a questo proposito gli esempi sarebbero molti riguardo il lessico, meno riguardo alle costruzioni, perché ringraziando le divinità tutte una lingua da un'altra copia il lessico, ma non le costruzioni grammaticali/fonetiche/sintattiche, giacché quando comincia a farlo smette di essere la lingua che era in precedenza e diventa una variante linguistica della lingua dominante, cosa che mi auguro nessuno possa mai dire dell'italiano). 
3) non abbiamo elementi che ci permettano di risalire ad una costruzione endogena di questa variante, poiché noi perdere l'abbiamo sempre usato intransitivamente. 
4) Anche se in inglese la frase recita: "to lose to somebody" e non "for somebody" che sarebbe la preposizione traducibile in da, vi è da dire che dovendola tradurre strettamente, questi signori della televisione non avrebbero mai potuto dire "perdere a qualcuno" perché per qualunque altro significherebbe "perdere qualcuno" con rafforzativo in a (presente abbondantemente nella tradizione meridionale). Dunque troppo ambiguo. 
5) non avendolo mai sentito, non mi viene facile credere che si tratti di una tradizione popolare, anche perché non ne vedo onestamente un'utilità pratica di una frase di questo tipo. Al contrario, mi sembra altrettanto improbabile che sia calata da ambienti importanti, ossia quelli così detti dotti, dalla quale difficilmente potrebbe venire, per vari motivi, uno sconvolgimento così radicale della transitività del verbo perdere. Dunque mi sembra più che probabile che sia stato un inserimento dal "mezzo" ossia da quella frangia di media nella quale inseriamo televisione e giornalismo, solitamente molto incurante delle regole grammaticali e grandemente suggestionato dalla magniloquenza (almeno al loro vedere) di certi termini inglesi (magniloquenza che mi lascia, onestamente, allibito).


----------



## Necsus

Fra11 said:


> Noto una lieve vena polemica... .


Guarda, m'interessa talmente poco la polemica che evito perfino di rispondere.Sono lieto che la tua domanda di apertura abbia trovato risposta.


----------



## Fra11

Se davvero la polemica non t'interessa potevi semplicemente rispondere nel merito della questione.
Mi sembra che ciò sia quanto stato fatto negli interventi sopra.
Alle volte è più polemico il silenzio di una risposta.

Comunque gli argomenti esposti nei vari interventi sono già qualcosa.
Se altri hanno altri informazioni aggiuntive, possono contribuire.


----------



## Necsus

Fra11 said:


> potevi semplicemente rispondere nel merito della questione.


Ancora? No, ritengo i miei interventi sulla questione più che sufficienti. Buon proseguimento.


----------

